# Hours of CO2 dosing



## Adam S (Jan 28, 2006)

I currently have a 60 gallon aquarium heavily planted with swords, 10 days into Greg Watson ferts, 3.8 watts per gallon (T5s) and recently added fish. I run the lights from 11:00am to 9:00pm with the CO2 starting at 9:00 and shutting off at 7:00. Before lights go on the Ph is 6.9/ 7.0 or so, down to 6.5when the CO2 goes off (Milwuakee system is set to turn C02 off at 6.5).

I can visually see that the fish's gills are moving faster in the morning or very late at night. (much so than when into the photoperiod) I'm considering putting a small power head at the surface with a timer beginning when the lights go off and turning off around 7:00am. 

Any flaws in my logic? Any input is appreciated.

Adam

PS according to my Red Sea CO2 indicator the CO2 levels are low (blue for those who are familiar). I have a Red Sea C02 test kit which shows levels mid day around 19ppm.

Essentially no algae in this aquarium (it's had plenty early on), lots of BGA-green slime with the addition of the fish. I'm going to wait it out with water changes and had removal for the time being.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Adding more CO2 should be ok. For the fish you simply need to increase surface movement, either by adjusting the output of you filter or by adding a powerhead. Aim to have as much movement on the surface as you can without actually breaking the waters surface.


----------

